# Top 10 future weapons of pakistan



## DrSomnath999

*NUMBER 10: BVRAAMS*

*:i)AMRAAM C5 BVRAAM*





In early 2006 the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) ordered 500 AIM-120C-5 AMRAAM missiles as part of a $650 million F-16 ammunition deal to equip the PAF's F-16C/D Block 52+ and F-16A/B MLU fighters. The PAF get the first three F-16 Block 52+ on 3 July 2010 and first batch of AMRAAMs on 26 July 2010.
The AIM-120C missile is the latest AMRAAM variant and is reprogrammable like the AIM-120B. The AIM-120C has smaller control surfaces to fulfill F/A-22's internal carriage requirements also features an improved warhead.


*ii)pl12b,c & d BVRAAM*




The PL-12 , also designated SD-10 is a radar-guided air-to-air missile developed by China's Luoyang Electro-Optical Technology Development Center.
Max speed: Mach 4
Max range: 50~70km
G Limit: 38g
Guidance mode: Inertial + mid-course correction + terminal active radar
Warhead: HE-fragment
Fuse: Laser/microwave proximity 

Three new variants of the PL-12 have been unveiled with newer ones in development:
PL-12B: with improved guidance system
PL-12C: with foldable tailfins for internal carriage on 5th-generation fighters
PL-12D: with a belly inlet and ramjet engine for even longer range attacks, similar to the PL-21



*NUMBER9: AWACS* 

*(i)ZDK-03 AWACS*




ZDK-03 is an export AWACS system being developed for the Pakistani Air Force. This project was initiated in the early 2000. A Y-8 AWACS testbed (serial # T0518/Project 021) based on Y-8 Category II Platform was first discovered at CFTE in early 2006. Unlike KJ-200, this variant carries a tranditional rotodome above its fuselage, with a mechanically rotating antenna inside. Therefore the Y-8 AWACS was speculated to be developed for the export market only as it appears less advanced than KJ-200 which features a fixed AESA radar. However this design does provide a true 360° coverage and carry a cheaper price tag. The AEW radar may be the product of the 38th Institute/CETC, but no details are available. The aircraft also features a solid nose with MAWS sensors on both sides, as well as two small vertial tail stablizers. The Y-8 AWACS protoype was promoted to Pakistani AF in 2006. After some negotiations a much improved design was developed based on PAF's specifications. The variant is now dubbed ZDK-03 (ZDK means CETC) and is based on the new Y-8 Category III Platform featuring WJ-6C turboprops with 6-blade propellers. It was reported in early 2009 that a total of 4 were ordered by PAF in a $278m deal. The first ZDK-03 rolled out in November 2010 at SAC, with the delivery to be scheduled by the end of 2010. A recent picture (July 2011) suggested that the second ZDK-03 has been built. ZDK-03 is expected to serve as the airborne command & control center for the JF-17 fighter fleet currently in service with PAF. However it appears to lack the secure datalink to effectively command western fighter aircraft such as American F-16. Recent images indicated that the T0518 testbed has been further modified to carry a fixed rotodom with three AESA antennas installed inside, which could be a downgraded version of the KJ-2000 AWACS system to be installed onboard the Y-7 carrierborne AWACs

*(ii)Saab-2000 AWACS*




The Erieye AEW&C mission system radar is an active, phased-array, pulse-Doppler sensor that can feed an onboard operator architecture or downlink data (via an associated datalink subsystem) to a ground-based air defence network. The system employs a large aperture, dual-sided antenna array housed in a dorsal &#8216;plank&#8217; fairing. The antenna is fixed, and the beam is electronically scanned, which provides for improved detection and significantly enhanced tracking performance compared with radar-dome antenna systems.Erieye detects and tracks air and sea targets out to the horizon (and beyond due to anomalous propagation)&#8212;instrumented range has been measured at 450 km.
Typical detection range against fighter-sized targets is approximately 350 km, in a 150° broadside sector, both sides of the aircraft. Outside these sectors, performance is reduced in forward and aft directions.Other system features include:Adaptive waveform generation (including digital, phase-coded pulse compression), signal processing and target trackingTrack While Scan (TWS)Low sidelobe values (throughout the system&#8217;s angular coverage)Low- and medium-pulse repetition frequency operating modesFrequency agilityAir-to-air and sea surveillance modesTarget radar cross-section displayThe radar operates as a medium- to high-PRF pulse-Doppler, solid-state radar, in E/F-band (3 GHz), incorporating 192 two-way transmit/receive modules that combine to produce a pencil beam, steered as required within the operating 150° sector each side of the aircraft (one side at a time). It is understood that Erieye has some ability to detect aircraft in the 30° sectors fore and aft of the aircraft heading, but has no track capability in this sector


*NUMBER8:i)SAM Spada 2000*





The Spada 2000 is an all-weather, day and night, highly automated, air defence system developed by MBDA (formerly Alenia Marconi Systems). The system has quick reaction time and requires very few operators to man the system.
The system provides air defence missile coverage of 2,000km². Target detection and tracking range is up to 60km and the missiles can intercept crossing and approaching targets to a range of 25km. The kill probability is high, even against highly agile crossing targets. The system can engage up to four targets simultaneously with Aspide missiles.

Spada 2000 is modularised and integrated into sheltered units, which provides a high tactical and strategic mobility. The system consists of a detection centre and either two or four firing sections, each section equipped with two missile launchers. Each missile launcher has six ready-to-fire Aspide 2000 missiles.


Performance

RadarRange 60km
Radar Tracking Capability 100 targets simultaneously
ConfigurationDetection centre - 2, 3 or 4 firing sections, each with 2 launchers - 6 ready-to-fire missile per launcher
Missile GuidanceSemi -active radar homing
RadarRAC- 3D radar

*ii)HQ-9 *




The HQ-9 is China&#8217;s new generation medium- to long-range, active radar homing air defence missile.

Missile

Similar to the Russian S-300V, the HQ-9 is a two-stage missile. The first stage has a diameter of 700 mm and the 2nd stage 560 mm, with a total mass of almost 2 tons and a length of 6.8m. The missile is armed with a 180 kg warhead, has a maximum speed of Mach 4.2. and has a maximum range of 200 km. The thrust vector control (TVC) of HQ-9 is the most obvious visual identification that distinguish it from S300V: TVC of HQ-9 is exposed and thus can be observed from the side, while TVC of S300V is not exposed. The HQ-9's guidance system is composed of inertial guidance plus mid-course uplink and active radar terminal guidance systems.

Radars

To reduce the cost, the HQ-9 is designed to be flexible enough to employ a wide range of radars, both the search/surveillance/acquisition radar and the tracking/engagement/fire control radar (FCR).

Fire control radar

Many FCRs of other Chinese SAM can be used for HQ-9, such as FCR used in KS-1 SAM, SJ-212, itself an enlarged and improved version of the SJ-202 fire control radar (FCR) used in HQ-2J.[5][7] H-200 & SJ-231 FCRs of latter models of KS-1 SAM are also compatible with HQ-9

Search radars

Several search radars are discovered to be associated with HQ-9, including anti-ballistic radars and anti-stealth radars.

specifications

Engine	Two-stage solid propellant rocket
Operational range	200 km 

Flight ceiling	:30 km (98,425 ft) 
Speed	:Mach 4.2
Guidance system:	Inertial guidance with mid-course update and terminal active radar homing




*NUMBER7:Burraq UCAV*

After years of watching U.S. drones operate along its Afghan border, Pakistan is working on its own Predator-like unmanned aerial vehicle to undertake the same mission, sources here said. The sources said the country&#8217;s air force and government-owned defense conglomerate, the National Engineering and Scientific Commission, are flight-testing a new-design aircraft to be equipped with a NESCom-designed laser designator and laser-guided missiles. The Burraq UAV is named for a winged horse creature in Islamic tradition, similar to Pegasus.

According to local news reports, Pakistan is focusing its unmanned aircraft efforts on upgrading various older UAVs with Chinese help. But the sources note that no domestically produced UAVis large enough to heft both a missile and a targeting system. The military&#8217;s most capable UAV is the air force&#8217;s Selex Galileo Falco, which can laser-designate targets for other platforms but cannot deliver munitions.

Officials with the Ministry of Defence and Ministry of Defence Production here refused to confirm or deny the program&#8217;s existence. A spokesman for the military&#8217;s Inter Services Public Relations said it was &#8220;not ready to give a statement on the issue at this time.&#8221; One former air force officer said the notion of a Pakistan-developed hunter-killer UAV is credible. &#8220;You only have to see our track record,&#8221; said Kaiser Tufail, a retired air commodore. &#8220;We have some fantastic achievements in the field of defense.&#8221;

Tufail said Pakistan needs such a weapon. Anti-terror operations on the frontier require &#8220;hours and hours of round-the-clock reconnaissance,&#8221; married with the ability to strike quickly when a target is spotted, he said. Help from China? Analysts were more dubious about Pakistan&#8217;s ability to produce a laser-guided missile, but they noted that help might be found in China or Turkey. Turkey, with whom Pakistan has an agreement to cooperate on UAV development, is seeking an armed UAV, preferably the Predator or MQ-9 Reaper. This UAVmay someday be armed with the UMTAS infrared guided anti-tank missile being developed by the Turkish firm Roketsan to arm the T-129 attack helicopter.

Pakistan could simply produce China&#8217;s new CH-3 unmanned combat air vehicle, &#8220;or co-produce any number of Chinese components to assemble a unique UCAV,&#8221; said Richard Fisher, China specialist and senior fellow at the International Assessment and Strategy Center in Washington. &#8220;China has also developed the unique AR-1, a 45-kilogram, laser-guided attack missile, apparently designed specifically for light winged or helicopter UCAVs,&#8221; he said. 

The Burraq is based on the Falco &#8211; SELEX GALILEO technology. We produce information on the Selix Galileo so that an adequate comparision can be made with the Burraq.

The Burraq also uses the design if the Pegasus HALE UAV. The information on the Burraq is similar to the information on the Hale.


*NUMBER6:NAVAL SHIPS* 
*(i)F-22p frigates*




The F-22P or Zulfiquar Class Frigate , is a general purpose frigate being built by China and Pakistan for the Pakistan Navy (PN).
The F-22P hull uses many of the radar cross-section reduction features of China's Type 054 frigate to help it evade detection by radars mounted on other ships, aircraft and anti-ship missiles.
The frigate's primary surface-to-surface missile armament comprises eight C-802 subsonic anti-ship missiles carried in two launchers with four cells each, fitted between the foremast and the funnel
The FM-90N surface-to-air missile (SAM) system is fitted between the main deck and main gun. 
A close-in weapon system (CIWS), the Type 730B, is mounted on the aircraft hangar. Comprising two seven-barrel gatling guns of 30 mm calibre, the F-22P is believed to be the first ship armed with the Type 730B, which uses off-mount sensors such as the Type 347G radar and the OFC-3 electro-optic director.
The Harbin Z-9EC anti-submarine warfare (ASW) helicopter is equipped with a surface-search radar, low frequency dipping sonar, radar warning receiver, doppler navigation system and armed with torpedoes


General characteristics
Type:	Frigate
Sensors and processing systems: SUR 17 air surveillance radar
SR-60 air/surface search radar
KH 2007 navigation radar
Type 347 CIWS fire-control radar
CIWS electro-optical director
Radar warning receiver suite


Electronic warfare and decoys:RWD-8 intercept, NJ8I-3 jammer,Decoy flare, chaff launchers



Armament:	
Guns: 1× 76.2 mm calibre AK&#8211;176M main gun
Type 730B CIWS (2× 30 mm 7-barrel gatling guns)

Missiles: 

1× 8-cell FM-90N SAM launcher
2× 4-cell C-802 SSM launchers
Other:
2× 3-cell ET-52C torpedo launchers
2× 6-cell RDC-32 anti-submarine rockets
Aircraft carried:	1× Harbin Z-9EC ASW helicopter



*Type 22 fast attack craft vessel*





The Houbei class (Type 022) missile boat is a class in the People's Liberation Army Navy. The first boat was launched in April 2004 by the Qiuxin Shipbuilding Factory at Shanghai. The boats incorporate stealth features and wave-piercing catamaran hulls
The vessel is equipped with eight YJ-83 anti-ship missiles housed in two large missile launch complexes at the stern. On the front deck locates a Russian AK-630 30mm close-in weapon system (CIWS) for short-range air defence. There are also two 4-cell tube launchers on the bow deck, possibly for launching decoys/chaffs.

The craft has a single large mask on which a number of unidentified sensors are mounted. A datalink antenna is located between the two missile launch complexes for receiving target information from sea- or air-based sensors, enabling the 'over-the-horizon' strike against surface targets.

Armament:	&#8226; Anti-ship missiles: 8 C-801/802/803 in friction stir welded aluminium missile launch containers or
&#8226; Land-attack missiles: 8 Hongniao missile-2 long range land attack cruise missiles.
&#8226; Surface-to-air missiles: FLS-1 surface-to-air launcher with 12 QW class MANPAD missiles
&#8226; 1 × licensed copy of KBP AO-18 6-barrel 30 mm gun (AK-630) by ZEERI

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## DrSomnath999

*NUMBER5:AL KHALID II TANK*





The Al Khalid II is said to have a new armor that has been tested to defeat all known 120mm and 125mm rounds. This "special" armor is a major technological breakthrough for Pakistan. The tank has received a new transmission and revised electronic turret control. 


The Al Khalid II has a new Integrated Battle Management System (IBMS) and active threat-protection system, the latter being an upgrade from the passive system in the earlier model. The tank is now perhaps the most heavily weaponized per tonnage of any tank, being able to carry 49 125mm rounds, 1,500 12.7mm and 7,100 7.62mm rounds.


extra frontal armour (similar to China&#39;s Type 98 tank)
- further plating in front of the driver&#39;s compartment
- Uprated engine (1,500 hp) with longer lifespan to increase mobility
- 2 x 7.62mm PK-type machine guns, 1 x 12.7mm gun
- newly designed autoloader & higher rate of fire (with a nitrogin cooled barrel sytem)
- New avionics included to allow engagement of low-flying helicopters at extended ranges (Merkava Mk.4 will have a similar feature)
- Larger turrent with extra ERA added, faster moving turret
- Ability to use mounted ATGW between re-loads (that isat least several ATGW mounted for launch)
- Comprehensive NBC (Nuclear Biological Chemical) kit
- More comprehensive &#39;swimming&#39; kit
- Enhanced features for crew survivability in case of imobilisation 
- Night-time fighting capacity (with starlight)


*NUMBER 4:BALLISTIC MISSILES* 
*i)Shaheen-III*




Shaheen III (White Falcon) is an Pakistani intermediate-range ballistic missile speculated to be under-development with a range of 4000-4500 km. It is a member of the solid-fueled Shaheen series missile family and is envisioned to replace the less advanced liquid-fueled Ghauri III system whose development was canceled in May 2000 according to AQ Khan. The Shaheen series systems are developed by Pakistan's NESCOM and its subsidiary, NDC.



*ii)Nas'r*




The Hatf IX, named Nasr , is a solid fuelled battlefield range ballistic missile (BRBM) system developed by Pakistan. 
Developed by Pakistan's National Development Complex (NDC), the Hatf IX Nasr has a range of 60 km and is carried by the same Chinese-origin 8x8 high mobility transporter erector launcher (TEL) as the Pakistan Army's AR-1A / A-100E 300mm Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS). The TEL platform appears to carry two missiles which are erected before launch and it is believed that the missile range could be extended.
The diameter of the Nasr suggests that it is designed to carry a tactical nuclear warhead weighing less than 1 kg. This would be a boosted fission device using less than 1 kg of weapons grade plutonium, boosted with up to 4-5 grams of tritium. The resulting yield would be in the sub-kiloton range and would be suitable for battlefield use. A sophisticated nuclear trigger mechanism would also be required.
The Hatf IX Nasr seems to prove that Pakistan is capable of building small nuclear warheads for all types of delivery platforms to deter any conventional threats against its sovereignty


Specifications
Warhead:	Sub-kiloton tactical nuclear warhead (<1 kt)
Engine	:Single-stage rocket motor
Propellant:	Solid fuel
Operational range:	60 km

Launch platform	:Transporter erector launcher (TEL)



*NUMBER3:combat aircraft*

*(I)JF 17Block II*




Pakistan and China have recently concluded a final agreement for the manufacture of a second batch of JF-17s. According to well-vetted sources from Pakdef (Eagle Hannan), these 50 jets are the final form of the JF-17s. The aircraft will be manufactured at Kamra, Pakistan, but will be flown to China for additional work. This work is said to relate to a new generation of avionics and sensor suite. 

The Block II JF-17 is believed to have AESA radars similar to those observed on the J-10B. The integrated avionics, sensors and EW suite is entirely Chinese and is believed to be at the level of Europes best planes. The AESA radar is a slightly smaller version of the one being utilized for the J-10B. The radar is highly sophisticated and its installation is beyond the present capacity at PAC Kamra and will thus require the aircraft to take a trip to Nanjing, China.

The Block II will be the standard version to be used in the PAF with the older Block Is to be retired after the end of production for the first 150 aircraft. This suggests that the structural changes needed to convert the Block Is to Block II standard are significant, suggesting considerable changes to the revised edition. The following are believed to be some of the key changes:

1. AESA radar

2. Comprehensive upgrades for low RCS profile including cockpit glass, RAM paint, refined structure, completely new nose structure for AESA, significant increase in the use of composites and retractable refueling probe. 5/24/2011

3. Awaited integration of A-Darter missiles from Brazil / South Africa with HOBS capability and Brazilian HMS. 

4. The BVR missile is the SD-10B which has been found more than a match for the AMRAAM-120 C5s. An unknown Meteor class missile is in the works beyond the SD-10Bs.




*(II)J-10(export version)/fc20 *




The J-10B is a modified variant of the J-10 multirole fighter aircraft, with modifications in airframe and avionics. Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC) of AVIC began to develop a follow-on variant of its J-10 fighter around 2004/05. A J-10B prototype reportedly made its maiden flight in December 2008. Photos of the aircraft began to emerge on the Chinese Internet in March 2009. Once commissioned, the J-10B is likely going to become the standard for later J-10 productions.
Rampless Inlet

The J-10B features a chin-mounted diffuser supersonic inlet (DSI) air inlet. The traditional rectangle-shape air inlet on the J-10 requires a large moveable inlet ramp to generate a rearward leaning oblique shock wave to aid the inlet compression process. The ramp sits at an acute angle to deflect the intake air stream from the longitudinal direction. The air inlets comprises many moving parts, which increases the aircraft&#8217;s weight and radar reflections.

The newly designed rampless inlet, first tested on the FC-1/JF-17 fighter design by Chengdu, employs a one-piece bump at the top of the inlet replacing the movable ramp. This eliminates all moving parts on the inlet, lightening the overall weight and reducing the aircraft&#8217;s radar signature.

Electro-Optic Targeting System

The J-10B has been added with an electronic-optic targeting system (EOTS) commonly found on all fourth-generation Russian fighter aircraft such as Su-27 and MiG-29. Placed forward of the cockpit canopy to the right, the system comprises an infrared search and track (IRST) sensor and a laser rangefinder, which can detect enemy targets passively without requiring to turn on the fire-control radar, thus reducing the chance of the aircraft being detected. The EOTS of the J-10B is likely based on a Russian design.
Tailfin ECM Pod

The upper edge of J-10B&#8217;s tailfin is curved, in contrast to the straight-edged tailfin of the J-10. A large fairing is added to the tip of the tailfin to accommodate electronic warfare and countermeasures (EW/ECM) equipment.

ECM Antenna Array

The J-10B has four black antenna arrays attached externally to the fuselage, a larger one on either side of the cockpit and a smaller one on either side of the rear fuselage near the engine nozzle. The specific purpose of these antennas is unknown but they are thought to be for electronic countermeasures purpose.



*NUMBER2:CRUISE MISSILES*
*i)Babur*




Babur (named after the first Mughal Emperor Zahir ud-Din Babur), also designated Hatf VII, is the first land attack cruise missile to be developed by Pakistan.
Launched from ground-based transporter erector launchers, warships and submarines, the Babur can be armed with a conventional or nuclear warhead and has a reported range of 700 km (435 miles). The missile is designed to avoid radar detection and penetrate enemy air defences. Serial production of the Babur started in October 2005.

The Babur's airframe is made up of a tubular fuselage, with a pair of folded wings attached to the middle section and the empennage at the rear along with the propulsion system. Propelled by a jet engine (either turbofan or turbojet), the Babur has a maximum speed of approximately 550 mph. On launch, a booster rocket provides additional thrust to accelerate the missile away from the launch vehicle. After the launch the wings unfold, the booster rocket is jettisoned and the jet engine started.
The Babur's guidance system uses a combination of inertial navigation systems, terrain contour matching (TERCOM) and GPS satellite guidance. The guidance system reportedly gives the missile pinpoint accuracy.
The missile is stated to have a high degree of maneuverability, allowing it to "hug" the terrain, and "near-stealth" capabilities. Terrain hugging ability helps the missile avoid enemy radar detection by utilizing "terrain masking", giving Babur the capability to penetrate enemy air defence systems undetected and survive until reaching the target. The missile's design features can be compared with the American BGM-109 Tomahawk cruise missile.
More advanced versions of the Babur are under development, later versions are planned to have a range of 1000 km and be capable of being launched from Pakistan Navy submarines such as the Agosta 90B Khalid class

specifications
Weight	<1,500 kg (payload >300 kg)

Warhead:	Conventional or nuclear
Engine:	Turbofan (Solid-fuel rocket booster during launch)


Propellant:	Solid fuel (booster rocket)
Liquid fuel: (jet engine)
Operational range:	700 km (435 mi)

Speed:	880 km/h or 550 mph (Mach 0.8)
Guidance system:	INS, TERCOM/DSMAC, GPS

Launch platform:	Transporter Erector Launcher (TEL)s


*ii)RAAD *





The (English: Thunder) is an air-launched cruise missile (ALCM) developed by Pakistan and operational with the Pakistan Air Force (PAF).
The Ra'ad's current range is stated to be 350 km.
Ra'ad is designed to attack fixed enemy installations (such as radar posts, command nodes and stationary surface to air missile launchers) at stand-off range, keeping the launching aircraft away from enemy air defence systems. The accuracy of the missile is reported to be comparable to Pakistan's Babur cruise missile, which has "pinpoint accuracy" according to official sources.

The Ra'ad's airframe is designed with stealth capability, provided by the shape of the airframe and the materials used in its construction, to give the missile a low detection probability and allow it to penetrate enemy air defence systems. Designed to carry conventional or nuclear warheads, the missile would most likely be used for precision air strikes on enemy command centres, radars, surface to air missile launchers, ballistic missile launchers and stationary warships.
Specifications

Warhead:	Conventional HE or nuclear
Engine:	Turbofan
Operationalrange:	350 km

Speed:	Subsonic
Guidancesystem:	INS, TERCOM, DSMAC, GPS, COMPASS

Launch platform	:Combat aircraft


*NUMBER:1 Type 039B yuan / QING CLASS sub *




Pakistan&#8217;s efforts to have a sea-based minimum credible nuclear deterrent vis-a-vis India took a significant step forward last May when the state-owned, Wuhan-based China State Shipbuilding Industrial Corp (CSIC) ferried the first Qing-class conventional attack submarine (SSK) to Shanghai to begin a year-long series of sea trials, which is likely to include the test-firing of three CJ-10K submarine-launched, 1,500km-range land attack cruise missiles (LACM) capable of being armed with unitary tactical nuclear warheads. Called the Qing-class SSK, it is a variant of the Type 041A Improved Yuan-class SSK, which is also due to begin its sea trials later this month. It is now believed that the contract inked between CSIC and Pakistan early last April calls for the CSIC&#8217;s Wuhan-based Wuchang Shipyard to supply six Qing-class SSKs, all of which will be equipped with a Stirling-cycle AIP system and will be able to carry up to three nuclear warhead-carrying CJ-10K LACMs each. The double-hulled Qing-class SSK, with a submerged displacement close to 3,600 tonnes, bears a close resemblance to the Russian Type 636M SSK, and features hull-retractable foreplanes and hydrodynamically streamlined sail. The first such SSK was launched in Wuhan on September 9 last year, and a total of three such SSKs are on order from China&#8217;s PLA Navy as well. 

The AIP system for the Qing-class SSK was developed by the 711th Research Institute of CSIC. R & D work began in June 1996, with a 100-strong team of scientists and engineers led by Dr Jin Donghan being involved in developing the Stirling-cycle engine, while another team led Professor Ma Weiming of China&#8217;s Naval Engineering University began developing the all-electric AIP system. The two projects entered the production engineering stage in 2007, with the Shanghai Qiyao Propulsion Technology Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of the 711th Institute, becoming the principal industrial entity charged with producing the AIP system. Incidentally, the Qing-class SSK&#8217;s all-electric propulsion system is a derivative of a similar system that was developed about a decade ago for the PLA Navy&#8217;s six Type 093 Shang-class SSGNs and three Type 094 Jin-class SSBNs.

The submarine-launched CJ-10K LACM has been developed by the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp&#8217;s (CASIC) Hubei-based Ninth Academy (also known as the Sanjiang Aerospace Group, or 066 Base) on cooperation with the Third Academy&#8217;s Beijing-based Xinghang Electromechanical Equipment Factory (159 Factory). Final assembly of the CJ-10K is undertaken by the Beijing-based Hangxing Machine Building Factory (239 Factory). The CJ-10K features an imaging infra-red optronic system for terminal homing, and it makes use of a ring laser gyro-based inertial navigation system combined with a GPS receiver to receive navigational updates from China&#8217;s &#8216;Beidou&#8217; constellation of GPS navigation satellites.


It would perform the role of future sea based nuclear deterrence role for pakistan as it would be armed with nuclear armed babur SLCM OR CJ10 CRUISE MISSILE .so it is 
pakistan's answer to india's sea based nuclear deterrence & it deserves No1 position

*PLEASE NOTE*

This is a rough assumption of pakistan's top 10 future weapons ,if any one has something better list or any weapon which pakistan plans to have which is not in this list then pls post it I would surely edit the list
I hope u would appreciate my hard work.THANK YOU

*FROM THE AUTHOR*
This article is dedicated to all to all the great peoples of PAKISTAN

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

These Chinese people make some good stuff, they are shaping Pakistan future military.


----------



## somebozo

slightly in accurate


----------



## farhan_9909

the picture is of CH-3 nt burraq
a khalid II deserve to be in the top 5..as it would be one of the best world tanks with the mentioned upgrades

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Qing class are really a real boost to PN capabilities and the most best thing is the SUbmarine launched cruise missile...

beside this add J2X and JFT II to your list

and pakistan is also developing its own sam known as Hatf 10.

many are nt mentioned in this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

o]o00000000006568-]
44
44


----------



## T90TankGuy

hold on may be some Pakistani member here could enlighten me , have you ordered this AWACS shown here? i thought you guys bought a Swedish one.


----------



## WAQAS119

WAQAS119 said:


> o]o00000000006568-]
> 44
> 44



Sorry about that post.. 
Kids playing around with my PC posted that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

jbgt90 said:


> hold on may be some Pakistani member here could enlighten me , have you ordered this AWACS shown here? i thought you guys bought a Swedish one.



We bought both the systems, Swedish as well as this. This one has a circular radar, different from the SAAB 2000.

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




DrSomnath999 said:


> It would perform the role of future sea based nuclear deterrence role for pakistan as it would be armed with nuclear armed babur SLCM OR CJ10 CRUISE MISSILE .so it is
> pakistan's answer to india's sea based nuclear deterrence & it deserves No1 position
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE*
> 
> This is a rough assumption of pakistan's top 10 future weapons ,if any one has something better list or any weapon which pakistan plans to have which is not in this list then pls post it I would surely edit the list
> I hope u would appreciate my hard work.THANK YOU
> 
> *FROM THE AUTHOR*
> This article is dedicated to all to all the great peoples of PAKISTAN




That is a MirageIII R, r for reconnaisance, so it does not have a radar, instead a camera mounted on the nose. So, can it for the Raad?


----------



## Kompromat

These are normal equipment and dont actually qualify for "super weapons". Unfortunately we ain't working on that sort of stuff because of lack of resources.


----------



## Areesh

Qing class subs are my personal favorite.


----------



## monitor

Aeronaut said:


> These are normal equipment and dont actually qualify for "super weapons". Unfortunately we ain't working on that sort of stuff because of lack of resources.



This weapons development main goal is to use against yours enemy next doors so they are not necessary to be a extra ordinary to be mark as 'super weapons'' it can perform superbly against its target that why we can call it super weapons for Pakistan .


----------



## Areesh

jbgt90 said:


> hold on may be some Pakistani member here could enlighten me , have you ordered this AWACS shown here? i thought you guys bought a Swedish one.


 
We have ordered both. First of these chinese AWACS might join PAF fleet in November.


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


> These are normal equipment and dont actually qualify for "super weapons". Unfortunately we ain't working on that sort of stuff because of lack of resources.



Aeronaut, could you answer post number 9. Although the picture is photoshop, but still , can it?


----------



## AUz

*Qing class submarines,J-10Bs,Al-Khalid II tanks,F-16 Block 52+(s),Ra'ad and Babur cruise missiles,AWACS,JF-17 Thunders II,SAM systems and Nasr etc* would further improve our *deterrent* on the* Eastern front* but our immediate threat comes from the* Western front *(Talibans/Al-Qaida etc) . . . Hope Army would take care of that too.


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> Aeronaut, could you answer post number 9. Although the picture is photoshop, but still , can it?



I cant understand your question , please re-write.


----------



## DrSomnath999

farhan_9909 said:


> the picture is of CH-3 nt burraq


i too know that it is a model of chinese UAV ,but it is just an example


farhan_9909 said:


> a khalid II deserve to be in the top 5..as it would be one of the best world tanks with the mentioned upgrades



ok i would edit it







farhan_9909 said:


> beside this add J2X and JFT II to your list


any proof that J20 is to be sold to pakistan ,it is just in discussions & stealth version of JF17 is signed ,but no details about it 



farhan_9909 said:


> and pakistan is also developing its own sam known as Hatf 10.


any links to prove that
& also is pakistan procuring combat helicopter from china,plz inform me .
REGARDS


----------



## DrSomnath999

nuclearpak said:


> We bought both the systems, Swedish as well as this. This one has a circular radar, different from the SAAB 2000.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a MirageIII R, r for reconnaisance, so it does not have a radar, instead a camera mounted on the nose. So, can it for the Raad?



the missile is important not the platform,


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

it should be this
1: qing class subs
2: combat aircrafts
jf17 b2
fc20s
j2x
3: ballistic messiles
shaheen 3
4: sams
hq 9
spada 200
hatf 10
5:awacs
saab awacs 2000
zdk 03
6:alkhalid 2

7: naval ships 
f22p
millagin class coverttes
fast attack messile crafts
8:ucavs
9:cruise messiles
raad alcm
babur lacm
10: bvraam
sd10b
AIM-120 AMRAAM


----------



## DrSomnath999

wasm95 said:


> it should be this
> 
> 8: bvraam
> sd10b
> AIM-120 AMRAAM
> 9: cruise messiles
> raad alcm
> babur lacm
> 10: ballistic messiles
> shaheen 3



how can strategic weapons delivery system would be in such a low list ,thats not practical,absolutely not,they must be given importance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

DrSomnath999 said:


> how can strategic weapons delivery system would be in such a low list ,thats not practical,absolutely not,they must be given importance


ok i will edit it


----------



## DrSomnath999

ok folks this is the final & edited version of the list


----------



## DrSomnath999

*AMERICAN AEROSTAT L-88 RADAR,*





The Tethered Aerostat Radar System is an American low-level surveillance system that uses aerostats (moored balloons) as radar platforms.which fills the gap of low aerial radar surveillance ,it can detect low flying jets ,cruise missiles ,uav.

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------

*BRAZILIAN MER -1 ANTIRADIATION MISSILE*




It can target indian radar installations from 40-50 km away


----------



## DrSomnath999

*PAKISTAN'S ANTISHIP MISSILES*
*(i)C-802*





The Yingji-82 or YJ-82 (Chinese: &#40560;&#20987;-82, literally "Eagle Strike"; NATO reporting name: CSS-N-8 Saccade) is a Chinese anti-ship missile first unveiled in 1989 by the China Haiying Electro-Mechanical Technology Academy (CHETA), also known as the Third Academy. Due to the Yingji-82 missile's small radar reflectivity, low attack flight path (only five to seven meters above the sea surface) and strong anti-jamming capability of its guidance system, target ships have a very small chance of intercepting the missile. The single shot hit probability of the Yingji-82 is estimated to be as high as 98%.The Yingji-82 can be launched from airplanes, surface ships, submarines and land-based vehicles. Its export name is the C-802.

Specifications

Warhead	165 kg time-delayed semi-armour-piercing high-explosive
Engine	turbojet engine
Wingspan	1.22 m (unfolded); 0.72 m (folded)
Operational
range	~500 km (C-805); 350+ km (C-803); 180 km (C-802A); 120 km (C-802)
Flight altitude	3-5 m (attacking); 5-7 m (cruising)
Speed	Mach 1.6 (attacking), Mach 0.9[1] (cruising)
Guidance
system	Inertial and terminal active radar
Launch
platform	ground-based vehicles, naval ships, fixed-wing aircraft

*(ii)Harpoon*




The Harpoon is an all-weather, over-the-horizon, anti-ship missile system, developed and manufactured by McDonnell Douglas (now Boeing Defense, Space & Security). . The missile system has also been further developed into a land-strike weapon, the Standoff Land Attack Missile (SLAM).
The regular Harpoon uses active radar homing, and a low-level, sea-skimming cruise trajectory to improve survivability and lethality. 

General characteristics




Primary function: Air-, surface-, or submarine-launched anti-surface (anti-ship) missile
Contractor: The McDonnell Douglas Astronautic Company - East
Power plant: Teledyne CAE J402 turbojet, 660 lb (300 kg)-force (2.9 kN) thrust, and a solid-propellant booster for surface and submarine launches
Length:
Air launched: 3.8 metres (12 ft)
Surface and submarine launched: 4.6 metres (15 ft)
Weight:
Air launched: 519 kilograms (1,140 lb)
Submarine or ship launched from box or canister launcher: 628 kilograms (1,380 lb)
Diameter: 340 millimetres (13 in)
Wing span: 914 millimetres (36.0 in)
Maximum altitude: 910 metres (2,990 ft) with booster fins and wings
Range: Over-the-horizon (approx 50 nautical miles)
AGM-84D (Block 1C): 220 km (120 nmi)
RGM/UGM-84D (Block 1C): 140 km (75 nmi)
AGM-84E (Block 1E) : 93 km (50 nmi)
AGM-84F (Block 1D): : 315 km (170 nmi)
RGM-84F (Block 1D): 278 km (150 nmi).
RGM/AGM-84L (Block 2): 278 km (150 nmi)
AGM-84H/K (Block 1G / Block 1J): 280 km (150 nmi)
Speed: High subsonic, around 850 km/h (460 knots, 240 m/s, or 530 mph)
Guidance: Sea-skimming cruise monitored by radar altimeter, active radar terminal homing
Warhead: 221 kilograms (490 lb), penetration high-explosive blast


----------



## DrSomnath999

*P3C orion*





P3C orion is the most advanced aircraft pakistani navy have in it's inventory.P3C orion is a 4 engine turbo propelled anti sub & maritime surveillance aircraft,it is equipped with magnetic anomaly detector(mad) in the tail ,which can detect silent submarines,it can fire agm -84 harpoon missile,mark 50 torpedoes.

Specifications (P-3C Orion)
Armament
Guns: None
Hardpoints: 10 wing stations in total (3x on each wing and 2x on each wing root) and eight internal bomb bay stations with a capacity of 20,000 lb (9,100 kg) and provisions to carry combinations of:
Rockets: None
Missiles: ***Air-to-surface missile: AGM-65 Maverick, AGM-84 Harpoon, AGM-84 Standoff Land Attack Missile (SLAM-ER)
Bombs: ***Depth charges, MK20 Rockeye, MK80 Series (MK82, MK83, MK84) general purpose bombs, B57 nuclear bomb (US service only, retired 1993)
Other: ***Mk 44 (mostly retired from service), Mk 46, Mk 50, Mk 54 or MU90 Impact torpedoes
Mk 25, Mk 39, Mk 55, Mk 56, Mk 60 CAPTOR or Mk 65 Quickstrike naval mines
Stonefish naval mine (in Australian service)
Active and passive Sonobuoys

Avionics
Raytheon AN/APS-137(V) multi-mission surveillance radar
Hazeltine Corporation AN/ARR-78(V) sonobuoy receiving system
Fighting Electronics Inc AN/ARR-72 sonobuoy receiver
IBM Proteus UYS-1 acoustic processor
AQA-7 directional acoustic frequency analysis and recording sonobuoy indicators
AQH-4 (V) sonar tape recorder
ASQ-81 magnetic anomaly detector (MAD)
ASA-65 magnetic compensator
Lockheed Martin AN/ALQ-78(V) electronic surveillance receiver[


----------



## DrSomnath999

*COBRA AH-1S or AH 1Z helicopter*




Pakistan has several AH-1F and AH-1S Cobra attack helicopters. Sustainment of these aircraft is difficult, but possible through commercial channels. Additionally, the U.S. Government will use $75 million in FY 2009 Pakistan Counterinsurgency Funds to update a portion of the existing Cobra fleet. Pakistan will likely seek to replace its current AH-1 Cobras when the AH-1Z becomes available for export, probably in 2015
http://propublica.s3.amazonaws.com/..._Pakistan_assistance_strategy reportFINAL.pdf

The Bell AH-1 Cobra (company designation: Model 209) is a two-bladed, single engine attack helicopter manufactured by Bell Helicopter. It shares a common engine, transmission and rotor system with the older UH-1 Iroquois. The AH-1 is also referred to as the HueyCobra or Snake.

The Bell AH-1Z Viper is a twin-engine attack helicopter based on the AH-1W SuperCobra, that was developed for the United States Marine Corps. The AH-1Z features a four-blade, bearingless, composite main rotor system, uprated transmission, and a new target sighting system.

The AH-1Z incorporates new rotor technology with upgraded military avionics, weapons systems, and electro-optical sensors in an integrated weapons platform. It has improved survivability and can find targets at longer ranges and attack them with precision weapons.
The AH-1Z's new bearingless, hingeless rotor system has 75% fewer parts than that of four-bladed articulated systems. The blades are made of composites, which have an increased ballistic survivability, and there is a semiautomatic folding system for stowage aboard amphibious assault ships. Its two redesigned wing stubs are longer, with each adding a wing-tip station for a missile such as the AIM-9 Sidewinder. Each wing has two other stations for 2.75-inch (70 mm) Hydra 70 rocket pods, or AGM-114 Hellfire quad missile launchers. The Longbow radar can also be mounted on a wing tip station.

Specifications (AH-1Z)

General characteristics

Crew: 2: pilot, co-pilot/gunner (CPG)
Capacity: 6,661 lb (3,021 kg)
Length: 58 ft 3 in (17.8 m)
Rotor diameter: 48 ft (14.6 m)
Height: 14 ft 4 in (4.37 m)
Disc area: 1,808 ft² (168.0 m²)
Empty weight: 12,300 lb (5,580 kg)
Useful load: 5,764 lb (2,620 kg)
Max takeoff weight: 18,500 lb (8,390 kg)
Powerplant: 2 × General Electric T700-GE-401C turboshaft, 1,800 shp (1,340 kW) each
Rotor systems: 4 blades on main rotor, 4 blades on tail rotor

Performance

Never exceed speed: 222 knots (255 mph, 411 km/h)
Cruise speed: 160 kn (184 mph, 296 km/h)
Range: 370 nmi (426 mi, 685 km)
Combat radius: 125 nmi (144 mi, 231 km) with 2,500 lb (1,130 kg) payload
Service ceiling: 20,000+ ft (6,100+ m)
Rate of climb: 2,790 ft/min (14.2 m/s)
Armament

Guns: 1 x 20 mm (0.787 in) M197 3-barreled gatling cannon in the A/A49E-7 turret (750 round ammo capacity)
Hardpoints: Up to 6 pylon stations on stub wing
Rockets: 2.75 in (70 mm) Hydra 70 rockets &#8211; Mounted in LAU-68C/A (7 shot) or LAU-61D/A (19 shot) launchers
Missiles:
AIM-9 Sidewinder air-to-air missiles &#8211; 1 mounted on each wing tip station (total of 2)
AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missiles &#8211; Up to 16 missiles mounted in four 4-round M272 missile launchers, two on each wing

Avionics

Lockheed Martin / Northrop Grumman AN/APG-78 Longbow fire control radar[25]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

IS ANYONE IN THIS FORUM HAS ANY INFORMATION WHETHER PAKISTAN IS GOING TO PROCURE ATTACK HELICOPTER FROM CHINA?
plz POST THE LINK IF U HAVE
REGARDS


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Il-78MP*




It is a Multi-role aerial refuelling tanker/transport aircraft, with removable fuel tanks in cargo hold and UPAZ refuelling pods, for the 
Pakistan Air Force ordered 4 Il-78MP aircraft from Ukrainian surplus aircraft stocks, fitted with removable fuel tanks and UPAZ refuelling pods, first 4 aircraft delivered in December 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*PAKISTAN'S UAV*
*(i)Galileo Falco*




The Falco (English: hawk) is a tactical unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) designed and produced by SELEX Galileo (originally by Galileo Avionica) of Italy. The UAV is designed to be a medium-altitude, medium-endurance surveillance platform [1] capable of carrying a range of payloads, including several types of high resolution sensors. A larger variant, capable of carrying larger payloads and designated Falco Evo, is in development.
It has been deployed by Pakistan's military, after the purchase of 24 planes, to the Swat Valley, and a partnership is planned between Selex Galileo partner and the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, a state-owned defense manufacturer, to produce the Falco in Pakistan.
Specifications (Falco)


General characteristics
Payload: 70 kg (154 lb)
Length: 5.25 m (17.2 ft)
Wingspan: 7.2 m (23.6 ft)
Height: 1.8 m (5.9 ft)
Max takeoff weight: 420 kg (926 lb)
Powerplant: 1 × Petrol, 65 hp (48 kW)
Performance
Maximum speed: 216 km/h (134 mph)
Service ceiling: 6,500 m (21,325 ft)
Armament
Hardpoints: 2× under-wing with a capacity of 70 kg
Avionics
Communications: Jamming-resistant data-link, real time data transmission, range >200 km
Mission payloads:
High resolution cameras: thermal imaging, hyperspectral imaging, colour TV, EO [7]
Radars: Synthetic aperture radar, maritime surveillance radar
Targeting: Laser designator
Others: Electronic support measures equipment, NBC sensors, self-protection equipment (chaff / flare dispensers)


*(II)SATUMA Jasoos*




Jasoos is a unmanned aerial vehicle designed and manufactured by SATUMA of Pakistan. The Jasoos II Bravo+ variant is currently operational with the Pakistan Air Force.[1]
The Jasoos is controlled remotely from the ground control station (GCS) via a line-of-sight data-link. It can carry a range of payloads weighing up to 20 kg, the standard version being equipped with a daytime and low light camera capable of panning and tilting 360 degrees in azimuth and +/- 105 degrees in elevation. Endurance is stated to be greater than 5 hours.[2] Jasoos II is believed to be based on the AWC Bravo+.

Specifications (Jasoos II Bravo+)
General characteristics
Payload: 15~25 KG ()
Length: 4.27 m ()
Wingspan: 4.92 m ()
Height: ()
Max takeoff weight: 145 kg ()
Powerplant: 1 × 2 cylinder, 2-stroke gasoline engine, 38 hp ()

Performance
Maximum speed: 130 km/h
Range: 80~100+ km ()
Service ceiling: 3048 m (10,000 ft)
Endurance: 4~5 hr
Avionics
Electro-optical payload
Real-time data-link
Remote control/pre-programmed autonomous navigation system

*(iii)SATUMA Mukhbar*




Mukhbaar is a short range unmanned aerial vehicle designed and manufactured by SATUMA of Pakistan.
Mukhbar is a scaled down version of the SATUMA Jassos II. The fuselage and wings are made of non-metallic materials to minimise radar signature. The UAV is fitted with an avionics suite including autopilot, telemetry, video transmitter and day light camera. Operated from a portable ground control station (GCS), it has an operational radius of 30&#8211;50 km.

Specifications (Mukhbar)


General characteristics
Payload: 5 kg ()
Length: 2.86 m ()
Wingspan: 3.56 m ()
Height: ()
Max takeoff weight: 40 kg ()
Powerplant: 1 × 120 cc 2 cylinder, 2-stroke gasoline engine, ()
Performance
Maximum speed: 120 km/h
Range: 50 km ()
Service ceiling: m (7,000 ft)
Endurance: 1.5 hr
Avionics
Electro-optical payload
Real-time data-link
Remote control/pre-programmed autonomous navigation system


----------



## SBD-3

DrSomnath999 said:


> *Il-78MP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Multi-role aerial refuelling tanker/transport aircraft, with removable fuel tanks in cargo hold and UPAZ refuelling pods, for the
> Pakistan Air Force ordered 4 Il-78MP aircraft from Ukrainian surplus aircraft stocks, fitted with removable fuel tanks and UPAZ refuelling pods, first 4 aircraft delivered in December 2009


I think the order was expanded by two more....Fatman17, can you please chip in with further details or correction?


----------



## DrSomnath999

*POF Eye GUN*









Pakistan is the 2nd country in the whole world and the 1st one in the Islamic World who has such an advanced weapon system.
POF Eye is a special-purpose hand-held weapon system similar in concept to the CornerShot that can fire weapons around corners. It was first revealed at the 5th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2008), held at the Karachi Expo Centre in November 2008. It is designed for SWAT and special forces teams in hostile situations, particularly counter-terrorism and hostage rescue operations. It allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target without exposing the operator to counter-attack.

The POF Eye is available in several variations. It can be mounted with (i) a standard 9 mm semi-automatic pistol; (ii) a sub-machine gun or (iii) a grenade launcher. It includes a small high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points.The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a Command Post monitor. Its head can turn 75 degrees.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*H-4 SOW*




The H-4 SOW (Stand-Off Weapon) is a precision-guided glide bomb manufactured by Pakistan and deployed by the Pakistan Air Force, capable of striking targets at stand-off range. It has a terminal guidance system based on an infrared imaging seeker, which identifies the target during the final stage of flight. Designed to hit targets out to 120 km, the bomb may have the capability to evade radar.

A lighter version of the H-4 has also been produced, the H-2 MUPSOW, which has a stated range of 60 km.
Specifications

Warhead	High explosives
Engine	Solid propellant booster rocket
Operational
range	120 km
Guidance
system	Electro-optical (infra-red imaging)
Launch
platform	Combat aircraft


----------



## DrSomnath999

Aeronaut said:


> These are normal equipment and dont actually qualify for "super weapons". Unfortunately we ain't working on that sort of stuff because of lack of resources.


who the F*** is calling it super weapons man ,But these weapons r pakistan's war detterent weapons against india,that's what is 
required for all pakistani peoples 
BTW r u black blood of indiandefence forum?(sorry for the offtopic post)


----------



## DrSomnath999

somebozo said:


> slightly in accurate


which one plz specify clearly


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Surface-to-surface missiles*

*(i)Battlefield range ballistic missiles (BRBM)*
*Abdali-2*




Abdali-2: was successfully tested on March 11, 2011. It can carry nuclear weapons and can launch up to 180 km. The prime minister congratulated the scientists and said it will boost the capability of Pakistan's defence.

*II.Short range ballistic missiles (SRBM)*
*Ghaznavi (missile)*




Ghaznavi Missile is a short range ballistic missile (SRBM) with an optimal range of 290 km,[1] produced by Pakistan and named after the 11th century Afghan conqueror Mahmud of Ghazni. The missile has a length of 9.64m, diameter of 0.99 m, launch weight of 5256 kg and is powered by a single stage solid fuel rocket motor.[2] It is believed to be based on a Chinese design, the M-11 (NATO reporting name: CSS-7)

Specifications
Weight	5,256 kg
Length	9.64 m
Diameter	0.88 m
Warhead	Conventional high explosive or nuclear warhead
Engine	Single-stage solid fuel rocket motor
Propellant	Solid fuel
Operational
range	290 km
Launch
platform	Transporter erector launcher (TEL)
*III.Medium range ballistic missiles (MRBM)*
*Ghauri-II*




The Ghauri-II is a medium-range ballistic missile (MRBM). A longer ranged variant of the Ghauri-I, it was developed by increasing the length of the motor assembly and using improved propellants.
The Ghauri-II missile has a maximum range of 2,000 km (1,250 miles). It is 18.0 m in length, has a diameter of 1.35 m and a launch weight of 17,800 kg. Its payload is a single separating warhead weighing 1,200 kg, or as low as 750 kg for use at its maximum range[1]. This may used to carry a 250 kg warhead of a 15 to 30 kt yield nuclear, HE or sub-munition warhead. The missile uses a single-stage liquid propellant rocket motor.
The Ghauri-II design improves accuracy by a employing mechanisms that spin the single booster stage and warhead combination approximately 10 seconds before the termination of the powered flight phase at 110 seconds.[3]. At this point, the warhead is then separated from the booster stage to fly on a re-entry trajectory that remains stable to its target, greatly enhancing the missile's accuracy. With the addition of GPS targeting the warhead accuracy is further enhanced.[3]
Like most Pakistani missile systems, transporter erector launcher (TEL) vehicles are used to transport and launch Ghauri II.
Specifications
Weight	17,800 kg
Length	18.00 m
Diameter	1.35 m
Warhead	1200 kg conventional or nuclear
Engine	Single-stage liquid propellant rocket motor
Propellant	Liquid fuel
Operational
range	2,000 km (with 1,200 kg payload)
2,500 km (with 750 kg payload)
Guidance
system	Inertial guidance system (INS), GPS satellite guidance
Launch
platform	Transporter erector launcher (TEL)

*Shaheen-I*




The Shaheen missile series, named after a species of falcon found in the mountains of Pakistan, was developed by NESCOM's National Defence Complex (NDC) of Pakistan. Shaheen I is also designated Hatf IV
Shaheen I is a short-range ballistic missile (SRBM) with an optimal range of 750 km, while Shaheen II is a medium-range ballistic missile (MRBM) with an optimal range of 3000 - 3500 km propelled by a two stage solid fuel rocket motor. The Shaheen I can deliver either a conventional or a nuclear payload much faster than liquid fuelled missiles such as the Ghauri because it does not need to be fuelled before launch, reducing deployment time significantly.
The Shaheen I and Shaheen II are believed to be very accurate;[3] Pakistani military sources state a CEP of 25 to 50 m can be achieved,[4] partly due to a "post-separation attitude correction system."[1] This system would allow the missile to modify its trajectory, improving accuracy and, along with the stealthy warhead shaping, giving some capability to evade missile defence systems. It is based on terminal guidance system technology, which improves warhead accuracy by firing small thrusters to adjust the warhead's trajectory and uses satellite navigation systems to help find the target. Such systems would allow the Shaheen to be used against strategic targets without requiring a nuclear warhead to ensure the target's destruction

Specifications
Weight	9,500 kg
(Payload 250-500 kg)
Length	12 m
Diameter	1 m
Warhead	Conventional high-explosive or nuclear
Engine	Single-stage solid fuel rocket motor
Propellant	Solid fuel
Operational
range	750 km[1]
Launch
platform	Transporter erector launcher (TEL)

*IVIntermediate range ballistic missiles (IRBM)*
*Shaheen-II*




The Shaheen-II (Urdu: &#1588;&#1575;&#1607;&#1610;&#1606 is an medium range ballistic missile (MRBM)[2][3] developed by NESCOM's National Defence Complex (NDC) of Pakistan. The Shaheen missile series is named after a white eagle that lives in the mountains of Pakistan. 

The Shaheen-II is an medium range ballistic missile (MRBM), a longer ranged variant of the Shaheen-I missile and currently the most advanced ballistic missile in service with the Pakistani Armed Forces. It uses a two-stage solid propellant rocket motor designed to carry conventional or nuclear payloads. The missile is stated to have a CEP of 50 m, achieved through the use of a post separation booster to provide terminal course correction.[4] It is transported and launched by a 6-axle transporter erector launcher (TEL). According to U.S. based analysts, a satellite image of a Pakistani missile production facility taken on 5 June 2005 shows fifteen 6-axle TELs being fitted out for the Shaheen 2 missile.[5]
Shaheen-II was successfully test fired for the first time on March 9, 2004. At that time, the National Engineering and Science Commission (NESCOM) chairman Samar Mubarakmand stated that the missile was a two-stage rocket with diameter of 1.4 m, length of 17.5 m, weight of 25 tons and a range of 2,500 km.
In February 2001 it was reported by Pakistan's Jang newspaper that the range of Shaheen II had been increased from 2,500 km to 3,500 km.[6]
Re-entry vehicle
The re-entry vehicle carried by the Shaheen-II missile has a mass of 1050 kg, which includes the mass of a nuclear warhead and a terminal guidance system.[7] The terminal guidance system is most likely a radar correlation terminal seeker, which allows the warhead to achieve a CEP in the range of 30&#8211;50 m (similar to the Pershing II missile [8]).
This re-entry vehicle is unlike that of the Shaheen-I in that it has four moving delta control fins at the rear and small solid/liquid-propellant side thrust motors, which are used to orientate the re-entry vehicle after the booster stage is depleted or before re-entry to improve accuracy by providing stabilization during the terminal phase. This can also be used to fly evasive manoeuvres, making it immensely problematic for existing anti-ballistic missile (ABM) defence systems to successfully intercept the missile. The Shaheen-II warhead may change its trajectory several times during re-entry and during the terminal phase, effectively preventing ABM radar systems from pre-calculating intercept points. The re-entry vehicle is also stated to utilise a GPS satellite guidance system to provide updates on its position, further improving its accuracy and reducing the CEP.[9][10]
Future developments
According to Usman Siddique Sidhu, since deployment of the 2,500 km range Shaheen-II, a multiple independently targeted re-entry vehicle (MIRV) warhead system which may be first fielded on the Shaheen-II are under development.
Specifications
Weight	25,000 kg
(Re-entry vehicle 1,050 kg)
Length	17.5 m
Diameter	1.4 m
Warhead	Conventional high-explosive or nuclear
Engine	Two-stage solid fuel rocket motor
Operational
range	2,500 km-3,500 km [1]
Flight altitude	100-300km
Guidance
system	Inertial navigation system
GPS satellite guidance
Launch
platform	Transporter erector launcher (TEL)


----------



## DrSomnath999

*F-16Block 50/52 Plus*








The Block 50/52 is the current production version of the F-16 Fighting Falcon. It features the Improved Performance Engines, either the F110-GE-129 for the Block 50 or the F100-PW-229 for the block 52. 

Structure & Avionics

The standard avionics fit for the Block 50 includes:


Honeywell H-423 Ring Laser Gyro Inertial Navigation System (RLG INS) for rapid in-flight alignment;
GPS receiver;
Data Transfer Cartridge with a larger capacity (128KB) to accommodate the planned avionics growth;
Improved Data Modem for faster data transmission;
AN/ALR-56M advanced RWR;
AN/ALE-47 threat adaptive countermeasure system;
digital terrain system data transfer cartridge;
cockpit compatible with night vision systems;
advanced IFF interrogator;
Upgraded Programmable Display Generator (UPDG);
MIL-STD-1760 data bus for programming new-generation PGMs;
Horizontal Situation Display (HSD) for increased situational awareness and tactical flexibility on all missions.


he Block 50/52 Plus is a version which has special provisions for the adverse weather delivery of the Boeing JDAM (Joint Direct Attack Munition). The update includes an add-on tail unit containing a synthetic aperture radar, providing guidance to 1,000lbs Mk.83, 2,000lbs Mk.84 and the 2,000lbs BLU-109 warhead. Other features include passive missile warning, terrain-referenced navigation, and provisions for the 600 US gal (2,271 litre) external fuel tanks and conformal fuel tanks.

Other features of the aircraft include an on-board oxygen generating system (OBOGS), the AN/APX-113 advanced electronic interrogator/transponder IFF system, helmet-mounted cueing system (HMCS), ASPIS internal electronic countermeasures suite (full provisions), the Northrop Grumman APG-68(V)9 radar, which is the latest version of the F-16C/D radar. This radar features significant improvements in detection range, resolution, growth potential, and supportability. Furthermore, application of advanced processing techniques enhances the radar's ability to operate in dense electromagnetic environments and resist jamming better than all previous models.

The V(9) version of the AN/APG-68 radar provides both improved air-to-air capabilities and air-to-ground capabilities. These include:


30 percent increase in detection range;
Improvements in false alarm rate and mutual interference;
Four versus two tracked targets in the Situation Awareness mode (a search-while-track mode);
Larger search volume and improved track performance in Track While Scan mode;
Improved track performance in Single Target Track mode;
Two-foot resolution in new Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) mode, which allows autonomous delivery of precision, all-weather, standoff weapons;
Increased detection range in Sea Surveillance mode;
Improved target detection and map quality in Ground Moving Target Indication mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Pakistan's artillery & rocket system*

*(I)SH1 self-propelled howitzer*




The SH1 self-propelled howitzer was developed by NORINCO for the export market. Development of this artillery system commenced in 2002. It was first revealed in 2007. Details of this artillery system were released at the same time as were details of the smaller SH2 122-mm truck-mounted howitzer. Pakistan acquired approximately 90 SH-1 truck-mounted howitzers. It may also enter service with the Chinese Army in the near future.
The SH1 is armed with a 155-mm / L52 howitzer. It is compatible with all standard 155-mm NATO ammunition, as well as ammunition developed by NORINCO. Claimed maximum range of fire is 53 km which was achieved with a rocket assisted V-LAP projectile using charge zone 10. In addition this artillery system is able to use indigenous precision guided munitions, based on the Russian Krasnopol technology.
Ammunition box of the SH-1 artillery system houses 25 rounds of seven different types and their modular charges.
Before firing a large spade is lowered to the ground. It provides more stable firing platform.
The SH1 is fitted with a computerized fire control system, navigation, positioning and targeting systems. Vehicle receives target information from artillery command vehicle.
Secondary armament consists of a 12.7-mm machine gun, mounted on top of the roof.
Vehicle has a crew of five. An armored driving cab provides protection against small arms fire and artillery shell splinters.
The SH1 artillery system uses 6x6 truck chassis. Vehicle can be airlifted by most medium transport aircraft.
A complete SH-1 regiment comprises 24 truck-mounted howitzers, four battery command post vehicles, one battalion command post vehicle, one meteorological radar, four 6x6 wheeled reconnaissance vehicles and one artillery locating radar.

*(II)A-100 MRL Multiple launch rocket system *






The Chinese A-100 multiple launch rocket system was first observed in 2002. In many aspects it is similar to the Russian 9K58 Smerch, however manufacturers insist that it is completely different. It is worth mentioning that China received a small number of Smerch artillery rocket systems in 1997. The A-100 was trialed by the PLA, however a PHL03 was selected. Some sources claim, that the A-100 was exported to Tanzania.
This long-range artillery system is intended to attack important ground targets, such as airfields, command centers, radar stations, artillery or missile batteries, concentrations of troops and vehicles.
The A-100 artillery rocket system has 10 launching tubes for 300-mm rockets (the original Smerch has 12). Chinese manufacturers claim that the A-100 is not compatible with the 300-mm rockets of the Smerch. They also insist that rockets use different propellant motors and components. A standard rocket is 7.3 m long and weights 840 kg. A variety of warheads are available, including various HE-fragmentation, fuel-air explosive, and cargo warheads. It is claimed that the A-100 MLRS has a maximum range of 120 km, versus 90 km of improved Russian Smerch. Minimum range of fire is 40 km. Rockets are fitted with a range and direction correction system for improved accuracy.
It takes 8 minutes to prepare a launch vehicle for firing. After all rocket are launched it leaves firing position within 2 minutes. Launcher vehicle is fitted with a GPS system, to provide a real-time positioning data. This system can launch single rockets or full salvo.
A launch vehicle is based on the Wanshan WS-2400 8x8 heavy high mobility truck chassis. Vehicle is fitted with a central tyre inflation system and has a good cross-country mobility.
A battery of the A-100 MLRS comprises a launch vehicle, reloading vehicle and command vehicle. The reloading vehicle is fitted with a crane and carries a full set of reload rockets. Launching vehicle is reloaded within 20 minutes. Reloading usually takes place away from firing position, to avoid counter battery fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*pakistan' naval ships*

*MRTP-33 missile boats*




In November, 2006 the Pakistan Navy ordered two MRTP-33 missile boats from Yonca-Onuk shipyards of Turkey. The first will be delivered in 2008. The Navy has an overall requirement of eight MRTP-33s.
Yonca Onuk will begin integration of Chinese C-705 anti-ship Missile onboard Pakistani MRTP-33.

*USS McInerney (FFG-8)PNS Alamgir*





In September 2008 the US Congress approved the transfer of the frigate to Pakistan with a delivery date of August 2010.[5] Citing the Foreign Assistance Act and the Arms Export Control Act, Pakistan is considered a "major non-NATO ally", able to receive older unneeded US military equipment. Additionally, the 32-year old frigate will be given a US$65 million refurbishment including anti-submarine capability paid for with foreign military aid provided by the U.S. to friendly countries.[6][7]
PNS Alamgir will receive a mostly mechanical overhaul, which has to be conducted in the US as part of the deal. All four diesels were removed and overhauled, along with air conditioning units and refrigeration. Fuel oil tanks and voids were cleaned, inspected, repaired and painted. All shafting was removed and renovated. The controllable pitch propeller system was overhauled. Sea valves were removed and either repaired or replaced, and almost every pump was opened and inspected and overhauled as needed. Ventilators and fans went through a similar process of inspection and overhaul. Breakers, NR3 switchboard, windlass, and boat davit all got inspections and overhauls. Completely new equipment includes a new navigation suite and bridge, the composite dome over the fully overhauled AN/SQS-56 sonar, and a VIP cabin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAQAS119

My old video suits this thread well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Pakistan's tactical nukes*





MINI BOMB, MAX THREAT : Tactical nuclear weapons are low-yield nuclear warheads, ranging from 0.1 kiloton to 10-15 kiloton; generally deployed along frontlines

Pakistan&#8217;s Nuclear program has been Uranium based. The Chinese Nuclear program is Plutonium based. Pakistan&#8216;s Uranium based program was based on enriching Uranium using Gas Centrifuges&#8211;cheaper technology which none of the other Atomic powers had used before. After perfecting the larger Uranium based devices, now Pakistan has begun to miniaturize its weapons using Plutonium based bombs.

Pakistan&#8217;s fourth reactor at the Khushab military facility is problematic for Bharat. This stops Delhi from invading Pakistan. Pakistan has the capability to add at least eight to 10 such weapons each year. Apparently the Pakistan are following the Chinese model of owning low-yield nuclear weapons. These tactical nukes are the &#8220;Cold Start&#8221; buster mechanism which will provide the Pakistani military a flexible response in case of an escalation with India and allow it to dominate.
Once Khushab is up to speed, Pakistan will be able to produce 35 Plutonium based tactical nuclear weapons per year.

With the OBL incursion, Pakistan has been forced to consider other options. One of the options is to disperse the the older weapons deeper into Pakistan and diversify their locations. Another strategy is to miniaturize the weapons, so that they can be holed up in caves, and underground structures, away from praying satellite images. With CIA spies running rampant in Pakistan&#8211;the miniaturized weapons will deter a large scale attack either by Bharat or any other country.

The term tactical nuclear weapon (TNW) is used to describe smaller versions of nuclear weapons with relatively low destructive capabilities and an impact radius confined to a limited area as against conventional nuclear warheads which can wipe out an entire city.
Lower-yield versions or miniaturised nuclear weapons can be used to inflict damage on strategic military deployments of the enemy. Hence, TNWs are often referred to as battlefield nuclear weapons or baby nukes. Since the damage is localised or confined to a certain area, the danger of impacting on the civilian population is greatly reduced as compared to a strategic nuclear weapon of the Hiroshima kind.

The TNWs include a broad range of atomic explosive devices like nuclear artillery shells, nuclear landmines and nuclear warheads which can be air-dropped from planes, launched on missiles or fired from artillery guns. The yield of these warheads, measured in terms of kiloton (kt), varies from 0.1 kt to 10-15 kt. A nuclear explosion of a 5-kt yield is estimated to spread total destruction in a little over a one-mile radius.

So far, only the US and Russia are known to possess TNWs. The US is believed to have about 2,000 of them, of which around 1,700 are supposedly deployed on the mainland and the rest across bases in Europe. The Russians, on the other hand, are suspected to have about 15,000 TNWs including the ones that are deployed, stored or are in the process of being decommissioned. However, the third most prominent player is China, which is suspected to have about 120 TNWs. It is from this stock that some warheads are believed to have been delivered to Pakistan. India does possess strategic nuclear missiles but does not have TNWs.

This perhaps explains Islamabad's nuclear rhetoric. Pakistan is suspected to have 20-30 nuclear warheads but it is not known how many TNWs it has managed to obtain. Significantly, in the past, Pakistani officials have often reiterated that TNWs are part of their nuclear deterrence policy.


----------



## DrSomnath999

*PAKISTAN'S Cyberwarfare*

*Pakistan Cyber Army*






Cyberwarfare refers to politically motivated hacking to conduct sabotage and espionage. It is a form of information warfare sometimes seen as analogous to conventional warfare although this analogy is controversial for both its accuracy and its political motivation.
Cyberwarfare has been defined by government security expert Richard A. Clarke, in his book Cyber War (May 2010), as "actions by a nation-state to penetrate another nation's computers or networks for the purposes of causing damage or disruption.

On December 4 2010, a group calling itself the Pakistan Cyber Army hacked the website of India's top investigating agency, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI). The National Informatics Center (NIC) has begun an inquiry

In May 2010, In response to Indian Cyber Army defacing Pakistani websites, 1000+ Indian websites were defaced by PakHaxors, TeaMp0isoN, UrduHack & ZCompany Hacking Crew, among those were the Indian CID website, local government of Kerala, Box Office of Indian, Brahmos missile website, Indian HP helpdesk, Indian Institute of Science, and The Indian Directorate General of Shipping

PAKISTAN ' CYBER ARMY would a play a hidden role in future war for pakistan,starting from hacking ,espionage & data theft


----------



## DrSomnath999

*Pakistan 's predicted 5th gen aircraft*








PAF recently sent a group of represenatives to CAC. They looked at a few designs for their 4th gen, and in general they were pretty satisfied."

Chengdu has an export pre-4th gen (5th gen in US/Russian standard)designated as J-2X.Pakistan and third world countries have demands for it. Of course, 611 can expect to get some order from Chinese air force also. It is about the size of F-35, and the design has already been presented to Pakistan."

China agree to give J-20/FC-20 5th Generation Stealth Fighter to Pakistan" Ahmad Mukhtar Pakistani Defence Minister Said after returning from China.

The J-20 is a single-seat, twin-engine aircraft, bigger and heavier than the Sukhoi T-50 and the F-22. Comparison with ground-service vehicles points to an overall length of 75 ft. and a wingspan of 45 ft. or more, which would suggest a takeoff weight in the 75,000-80,000-lb. class with no external load. That in turn implies a generous internal fuel capacity. The overall length is close to that of the 1960s General Dynamics F-111, which carries 34,000 lb. of fuel. 

The J-20 has a canard delta layout (like Chengdu&#8217;s J-10) with two canted, all-moving vertical stabilizers (like the T-50) and smaller canted ventral fins. The stealth body shaping is similar to that of the F-22. The flat body sides are aligned with the canted tails, the wing-body junction is clean, and there is a sharp chine line around the forward fuselage. The cant angles are greater than they are on the Lockheed Martin F-35, and the frameless canopy is similar to that of the F-22. 

The engines are most likely members of the Russian Saturn AL-31F family, also used on the J-10. The production version will require yet-to-mature indigenous engines. The inlets use diverterless supersonic inlet (DSI) technology, first adopted for the F-35 but also used by Chengdu on the J-10B&#8212;the newest version of the J-10&#8212;and the Sino-Pakistani JF-17 Thunder

*FROM THE AUTHOR*
there are many speculations & views on it in every pakistan's blogspot ,but no official confirmation or deal signed ,but in case any one has the link on it kindly post it ok 
REGARDS


----------



## DrSomnath999

*SO folks this concludes my list till now ,hope pak members would update this thread in future in case i m banned 
REGARDS
HOPE U ENJOYED IT

*


----------



## Desert Fox

DrSomnath999 said:


> *
> 
> (II)AR1A Multiple launch rocket system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

This is the wrong version. The MBRL that PA has is the updated A-100 with 12 rocket tubes instead of just 10.

A-100 MRL





A-100 MRL During Azm-e-Nau Exercise:



*


----------



## The Deterrent

DrSomnath999 said:


> *SO folks this concludes my list till now ,hope pak members would update this thread in future in case i m banned
> REGARDS
> HOPE U ENJOYED IT
> 
> *



Lol...you won't be banned...


----------



## DrSomnath999

SilentNinja said:


> This is the wrong version. The MBRL that PA has is the updated A-100 with 12 rocket tubes instead of just 10.
> 
> *A-100 MRL*
> 
> 
> [B][COLOR="#FF0000"][SIZE=3]A-100 MRL During Azm-e-Nau Exercise:[/SIZE][/COLOR][/B]
> [IMG][/QUOTE]
> thanks now i have edited it , :enjoy:


----------



## DrSomnath999

AhaseebA said:


> Lol...you won't be banned...


well i was just pessimistic,& BTW personally u know very well my nature


----------



## DrSomnath999

*PAF VISION 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

DrSomnath999 said:


> *PAF VISION 2020*



i like the tag its free of copyright . yaar lolz i take many pics from air bases and that also with out mark ahhahha


----------



## Bukhari.syed

New missiles, tanks and jets are empowering the defence of Pakistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

1 Sqd of Super cobras by 2014






32+ Bell Ranger-Helis
]





C-803 Missile





Naval version of Babur:






Pantar 155mm arty with local manufacturing by HIT:


CH-3 UCAV ordered frm China

Chinese version of AIM 120D missile:

2 Type 54A frigsIl keep updating

More SAAB AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Top 10 Pakistan weapons.

1-Shaeen-2
2-Babur Cruise
3-F-16
4-Jf-17
5-Raad
6-Agosta-90
7-F-22P
8-Nasr Tactical missile
9-A-100 MRL
10-Cobra attack helicpter.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cool_Soldier said:


> Top 10 Pakistan weapons.
> 
> 1-Shaeen-2
> 2-Babur Cruise
> 3-F-16
> 4-Jf-17
> 5-Raad
> 6-Agosta-90
> 7-F-22P
> 8-Nasr Tactical missile
> 9-A-100 MRL
> 10-Cobra attack helicpter.



Already in service...


Another weapon in the pipe line is an indigenous 155mm Arty howitzer... towed or SPG not confirmed though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Love to see J-10B JF-17 and Qing class also the HQ-9 and SAM Sapda but why is Type 54 Frigates are not in the list ?

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------

We are also getting Chinees Artillery


----------



## regular

Zarvan said:


> Love to see J-10B JF-17 and Qing class also the HQ-9 and SAM Sapda but why is Type 54 Frigates are not in the list ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------
> 
> We are also getting Chinees Artillery


I guess the top only weapon that will be the backbone of our Nuklear arsenal or military will be Qing class subs with the Nuklear tipped cruise missiles cuz they will be the second strike capabilities. If we will have any ICBM then that will top the list....


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Future Top 10 Weapons that are in pipeline would be,

1-Babur-2 +Naval version(Expected in 2012)
2-Qing Class Submarines(Expected in 2012-2013)
3-Type 54A Frigate (Expected in 2012-2013)
4-JF-17 block-2(Expected 2012)
5-FC-20(Expected in 2013-2014) 
6-HQ9/HQ-18(Expected By 2015)
7-Alkhalid-2(Expected by2014)
8-Shaheen3/Ghauri3(???)
9-T-129/?? (By 2015)
10-Indigeus MRL Systems A-100(in service but indigeus productin in pipeline)

Service entry date may vary.

Regards


----------



## AHMED85

Cobra attack Helicpter 
Need color with white and green...


----------



## DrSomnath999

Imran Khan said:


> i like the tag its free of copyright . yaar lolz i take many pics from air bases and that also with out mark ahhahha


& i like ur new signature 
married life is real life 
YAAAR A BIG LOOOOOOOOOLLLLZ


----------



## DrSomnath999

Cool_Soldier said:


> 9-T-129/?? (By 2015)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


link please for this one that pakistan is going to acquire it from Turkey i didnt find it anywhere


----------



## Emmie

DrSomnath999 said:


> link please for this one that pakistan is going to acquire it from Turkey i didnt find it anywhere



Pakistan is evaluating T-129...

ATAK team outlines progress of Turkey's T129 project, after first flight success

The Jamestown Foundation: Turkey Presses Ahead with its Attack Helicopter Project


One that published in September this year..
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-21/turkey-asked-to-compete-in-saudi-helicopter-bid-sabah-says.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

Emmie said:


> Pakistan is evaluating T-129...
> 
> ATAK team outlines progress of Turkey's T129 project, after first flight success
> 
> The Jamestown Foundation: Turkey Presses Ahead with its Attack Helicopter Project
> 
> 
> One that published in September this year..
> Turkey Asked to Compete in Saudi Helicopter Bid, Sabah Says - Bloomberg



well here it only states interested in buying while they are also intererested in chinese attack helicopter also, so which one pakistan buys needs to be seen


> Pakistan, Malaysia, the United Arab Emirates and Jordan have reportedly expressed their interest in purchasing the T-129 (Anadolu Ajansi, September 25).


----------



## regular

the cruise missile babur 3 with range 2500km with hypersonic speed will be a great punch within our arsenal within next two years....Insha-Allah....


----------



## Last Hope

*These cannot be classified as top 10.*

I know about 1-2 Nuclear and Conventional missiles in development, which is far beyond public thinking. These are normal and simple, but hard to guess. They should be on the list. Maybe one of the kind of missiles that can fight Frigates, Destroyers, Submarines, Air Craft carriers, attack on land, attack in air and other functions. And no it is not a cruise missile


----------



## naumananjum

Last Hope said:


> *These cannot be classified as top 10.*
> 
> I know about 1-2 Nuclear and Conventional missiles in development, which is far beyond public thinking. These are normal and simple, but hard to guess. They should be on the list. Maybe one of the kind of missiles that can fight Frigates, Destroyers, Submarines, Air Craft carriers, attack on land, attack in air and other functions. And no it is not a cruise missile


.
mind it if you know then many others know this as well
and some times the "hidden facts" are pre planned to be leaked for some strategic purposes


----------



## regular

yes! I fully agree with u, that missile is a new generation missile and with a new tech integration....Recently Raytheon gave the concept of this new generation....its similiar to S-500 defence system....


----------



## Emmie

DrSomnath999 said:


> well here it only states interested in buying while they are also intererested in chinese attack helicopter also, *so which one pakistan buys needs to be seen*



Both of them are not into mass production, even the developers haven't inducted their respective heli. 

IMO Pakistan will go for T-129.


----------



## Heinz89

Evan Russia is having problems protecting her own against the advance Chinese ICBM, IRBM and GLCM forces... so how can Pakistan can claim to defend herself from Indian attacks??? What are the Pakistani ABM or IADS solutions???


----------



## Last Hope

naumananjum said:


> .
> mind it if you know then many others know this as well
> and some times the "hidden facts" are pre planned to be leaked for some strategic purposes


 
I have got my sources in ISI. Not many know about it.


----------



## DrSomnath999

Emmie said:


> Both of them are not into mass production, even the developers haven't inducted their respective heli.
> 
> IMO Pakistan will go for T-129.


but Chinese wz 10 attack helicopter may have been inducted i think & why T129 why not chinese is pakistan not interested for chinese chopper .


----------



## regular

DrSomnath999 said:


> but Chinese wz 10 attack helicopter may have been inducted i think & why T129 why not chinese is pakistan not interested for chinese chopper .


We are going to induct both WZ 10 and T129 helicopterz.....


----------



## DrSomnath999

regular said:


> the cruise missile babur 3 with range 2500km with hypersonic speed will be a great punch within our arsenal within next two years....Insha-Allah....


where the hell do u get that information 
i know they r developing babur 2 & babur slcm but what babur 3!!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




regular said:


> We are going to induct both WZ 10 and T129 helicopterz.....


ok we would see that in future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

regular said:


> We are going to induct both WZ 10 and T129 helicopterz.....


 
Not forgetting Eurocopter tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PA will get ATAK 129 frm Turkiye... 90% Chances... the other option maybe euro tiger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## regular

Last Hope said:


> Not forgetting Eurocopter tiger.


Oh! realli I forgot that...Thanx for reminding me.


----------



## DrSomnath999

Heinz89 said:


> Evan Russia is having problems protecting her own against the advance Chinese ICBM, IRBM and GLCM forces... so how can Pakistan can claim to defend herself from Indian attacks??? What are the Pakistani ABM or IADS solutions???


PLZ REFER THIS THREAD
http://www.defence.pk/forums/wmd-missiles/127894-how-can-pakistan-counter-india-s-abm-system.html


----------



## regular

arcane said:


> why don't add apache to that list too, maybe it will soothe your ego..


We not getting them cuz we left them for U guyz.....cuz we don't trust US gadgets anymore.....


----------



## Emmie

DrSomnath999 said:


> but Chinese wz 10 attack helicopter may have been inducted i think & *why T129 why not chinese is pakistan not interested for chinese chopper* .



We both know what you're trying to imply. You just leave it to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Why Indian guys getting worried.You guys have too many weapns in pipeline.

MY suggested list of 10 weapons is based on logical and pssibilities.Only thse I include that are confirmed by some solid sources.Thse which are under secrete prjoect will be added once some confirmation comes out.


----------



## DrSomnath999

Emmie said:


> We both know what you're trying to imply. You just leave it to us.


well so smart of u then


----------



## yyetttt

sir i don't think the JF-17 block II looks like that.. it's supposed to have TVC. but who knows. :/


----------



## acetophenol

Good job dr!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Top10 List 
*1.Al-Khalid II tank 
2. Qing class submarines
3. Ra'ad and Babur cruise missileII 
4. J-10B , JF17 blockII and F16 B52+
5. Type 054A frigate
6. AWACS, SAAB, HQ9
7. Shaheen-III, GhauriII MRBM
8. Harpoon antiship Missiles and Nasr BRBM
9. SAM systems
10. POF Eye GUN
*


----------



## regular

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Top10 List
> *1.Al-Khalid II tank
> 2. Qing class submarines
> 3. Ra'ad and Babur cruise missileII
> 4. J-10B , JF17 blockII and F16 B52+
> 5. Type 054A frigate
> 6. AWACS, SAAB, HQ9
> 7. Shaheen-III, GhauriII MRBM
> 8. Harpoon antiship Missiles and Nasr BRBM
> 9. SAM systems
> 10. POF Eye GUN
> *


But U forgot Our ICBM TIPU
Hypersonic cruise missile Babur III
stealth (enhanced Qing Class) tipped with our future baburz....


----------



## Lancers19

guys AK 11 is not due til 2014.it has not under went its initial trials yet.its a long shot may be another 10 or even more yrs.


----------



## acetophenol

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Top10 List
> *1.Al-Khalid II tank
> 2. Qing class submarines
> 3. Ra'ad and Babur cruise missileII
> 4. J-10B , JF17 blockII and F16 B52+
> 5. Type 054A frigate
> 6. AWACS, SAAB, HQ9
> 7. Shaheen-III, GhauriII MRBM
> 8. Harpoon antiship Missiles and Nasr BRBM
> 9. SAM systems
> 10. POF Eye GUN
> *


 
Isn't Eye Gun a corner shot?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

acetophenol said:


> Isn't Eye Gun a corner shot?



Yes POF Eye is a special-purpose hand-held weapon system similar in concept to the CornerShot that can fire weapons around corners.
It allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target without exposing the operator to counter-attack.
The POF Eye is available in several variations. It can be mounted with
a standard 9 mm semi-automatic pistol;
a sub-machine gun
a grenade launcher.
it includes a small high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points.The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a Command Post monitor.Its head can turn 75 degrees.


----------



## charia

LONG LIVE PAKISTAN....................................................................................PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## killerx

don't see it to bright future in weapons now many coming soon budget problems need to built our own


----------



## T-Rex

regular said:


> But U forgot Our ICBM TIPU
> Hypersonic cruise missile Babur III
> stealth (enhanced Qing Class) tipped with our future baburz....



*These weapons will be built for movies only!!!*


----------



## Great Sachin

I know no. 1 weapon for Pakistan ...Stable Economy.....

Improve economy...you could buy whatever you want....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I'm sorry but how can a CornerShot-type weapon be rated in the top ten "future weapons" of Pakistan? The use of such a weapon could hardly dictate the outcome of any major battle/war and in fact has very little real use in a fullout war more so in peacetime HR sceneries.


I don't know how accurate this list list is, if it is then the future state of the Pakistan military relative to the rest of the world and especially the neighbourhood is pretty grim.


----------



## DrSomnath999

regular said:


> Hypersonic cruise missile Babur III


what hypersonic cruise missile Babur III ??? i have heard naval version of babur is being developed but hypersonic cruise missle Babur III?????


----------



## The enlightened

DrSomnath999 said:


> what hypersonic cruise missile Babur III ??? i have heard naval version of babur is being developed but hypersonic cruise missle Babur III?????


Probably trying to match us bullet for bullet. [Brahmos -II ---- Babur -III]


----------



## killerx

ICBM tipu would be great 7000KM range and 6 Qing class subs an 1 nuclear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ridoking

TOO DANGEROUS WEAPONS !!!!!!


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Pakistan barbur missile is very very good.
well done, I want one so I can deal with my ex.

I think 700KM is good enough to reach her.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry but how can a CornerShot-type weapon be rated in the top ten "future weapons" of Pakistan? The use of such a weapon could hardly dictate the outcome of any major battle/war and in fact has very little real use in a fullout war more so in peacetime HR sceneries.
> 
> 
> I don't know how accurate this list list is, if it is then the future state of the Pakistan military relative to the rest of the world and especially the neighbourhood is pretty grim.



its an amateur list we normally call fanboy stuff

keeps the forum animated otherwise too much serious stuff gives a headache



DrSomnath999 said:


> what hypersonic cruise missile Babur III ??? i have heard naval version of babur is being developed but hypersonic cruise missle Babur III?????



yea...
he reverse engineered this name from Brahamos

you cant stop him now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

Irfan Baloch said:


> yea...
> he reverse engineered this name from Brahamos
> 
> you cant stop him now


oh no!!!! what would India do


----------



## aamerjamal

DrSomnath999 said:


> oh no!!!! what would India do


same what India did after our nuclear tests.

dont know why people didnt talk about our 
1. satelites network
2. stleath thunder or other one
3. UCAVs
4. new gun (there are plans to replace G3)


----------



## Edevelop

Also these should be included:

Anza MK I, II, III (Anti Aircraft Missile)






Bakhtar Shikan (Anti tank missile)





Harpoon (Ant-Ship Missile)





M-109 Howitzers:





Panter Howitzers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## srws01

I could not agree more. My list is nearly 90% Same.. Adding an Amphibious Landing Capability + Something based upon empowering a single soldier more than the units or division... LIKE Micro Air Vehicles, Personal ATV etc...


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Should include Military Satellites as well.


----------



## ghauri05

Ajaxpaul said:


> Should include Military Satellites as well.


SUPARCO has just launched a stellite but that is not for military purposes and no other in the pipeline for this purpose as far I know(plz correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## DrSomnath999

Ajaxpaul said:


> Should include Military Satellites as well.


military satellites usually dont come under weapon's category ,those come under C4IR category


----------



## $@rJen

DrSomnath999 said:


> *POF Eye GUN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan is the 2nd country in the whole world and the 1st one in the Islamic World who has such an advanced weapon system.
> POF Eye is a special-purpose hand-held weapon system similar in concept to the CornerShot that can fire weapons around corners. It was first revealed at the 5th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2008), held at the Karachi Expo Centre in November 2008. It is designed for SWAT and special forces teams in hostile situations, particularly counter-terrorism and hostage rescue operations. It allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target without exposing the operator to counter-attack.
> 
> The POF Eye is available in several variations. It can be mounted with (i) a standard 9 mm semi-automatic pistol; (ii) a sub-machine gun or (iii) a grenade launcher. It includes a small high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points.The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a Command Post monitor. Its head can turn 75 degrees.


 


Dude its a great gun but you're wrong, maybe yes first Islamic country to posses this gun, our Marine commando's already using it....


----------



## rockstar08

Can HQ-9 is capable of intercepting BM or CM ?


----------



## rockstar08

killerx said:


> ICBM tipu would be great 7000KM range and 6 Qing class subs an 1 nuclear




i heard about ICBM tipu when i was a kid , dont you think its only a myth ?


----------

